# Good tip from the EIS section



## midphase (Apr 13, 2007)

This tip was posted on the EIS forum and I thought that some would appreciate it over here too:

Yes, getting notation to look right in Sibelius sometimes takes some human intervention / post-processing. I don't know what lesson you're on, but you will find (or at least I did) that using more than just voice 1 becomes incredibly useful at some point. But not one voice for each line. 

If I know I'm writing parts that will have the same rhythm (building up several lines of quarter notes), then what I do is this: 

1. Write the first line in Voice 1. 
2. Write the next line in Voice 2. 
3. Select all 
4. Hit Alt-1 (make everything Voice 1) 
5. Repeat steps 2-4. 

Alternatively, just write using all 4 voices then select all and press Alt-1. 

You can also write stacked notes at least these two ways: 

Hold down shift and hit the note letter. That will put that note above the currently selected note. (So if you have an A selected and press shift-C, you'll now have an A and a C in the same voice. 

Use the number keys (the ones not on the number pad). That will add a note that many scale steps above (or with shift, below) the currently selected note. You can then add an accidental with the numeric keypad. So if you have a C and want an Eb above it, press the "3" above the QWERTY keyboard, then press "9" on the numeric keypad. If you then want the G below them, press shift-6.


----------

